# Crown Point Resort/Condominiums



## bslag (Jan 24, 2006)

This resort is listed under two RCI numbers.  Apparently one area are condos and the other area are cabin type accomadations.  I have read the reviews.  Any opinions on this resort (s) or the area in general.  Thanks


----------



## JLB (Jan 24, 2006)

It's a fine place in the middle of nowhere, but a nice nowhere.

You would not know it is classified as two resorts unless you knew it is classified as two resorts.  I believe the ratings have more to do with the amentities in the units, since the resort shares common lake, beach, and indoor pool and rec center amenities.

One section is nicer, and is a Gold Crown.  That section is log houses and duplexes.

Turkey Mountain Country Club is a nice, reasonable place to golf.

Cherokee Village is down the road and Branson is a couple hours away.  Norkork Lake and Mountain Home is not far away and the White River is not far away.  Fred's Catfish in Mountain Home is a great place.


----------



## bslag (Jan 24, 2006)

*Thanks*

Considering this place for a summer family vacation (3) families.  Sounds like it will fit the bill. Thanks JLB for always being so helpful!


----------



## JLB (Jan 25, 2006)

bslag said:
			
		

> Considering this place for a summer family vacation (3) families.  Sounds like it will fit the bill. Thanks JLB for always being so helpful!



That's what we used it for, our annual Family Spring Fling.  Jenny's family is only about an hour away.  I normally got it on the old Bonus Vacations programs, sometimes for just a weekend.

We'll we go by there tomorrow, since our dentist is in Mammoth Springs.


----------



## bslag (Jan 25, 2006)

So how far is it from Branson?  I guess (I thought) I'd read that it was 3+ hours.


----------



## outofthewoodwork (Feb 2, 2006)

It is about 2.5 hours from Branson.  (I live about 10 minutes from Crown Point).  It is a very quiet area.  It will serve you well for a family get together.  Let me know if you need to know any specifics about the area.


----------



## JLB (Feb 2, 2006)

Total Est. Time:  2 hours, 58 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 134.21 miles


----------

